# project b13



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

here's a pic of my project b13

http://images.autotrader.com/images/2002/8/7/105/107/144898898.105107316.IM1.MAIN.565x421_A.562x421.jpg 

1991 Nissan Sentra SE-R 172K low low miles, "kyb agx, intrax, advanced timing, summitumo wires, K&N custom pop charger, pacesetter cat-back exhaust, indiglo guages(not installed yet), pacesetter headers on order!


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

didn't you just tell the sr20 forum that this car was for sale?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

Actually I have not advertised this vehicle for sale anywhere but the Auto Trader. Honestly, everything I own except my dog is for sale. "The old saying, everything has its price!"


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

HAHaha.
sorry about the mix up. i went back and looked on the sr20 forum, and you were just posting about the planned build-up of the car (just like on this forum). my mistake, guess i had been looking at too many for sale or something.


----------

